# ... That X-53 on feebay ...



## Rollo (Dec 7, 2017)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=182379859923

... Has anyone ever contacted this seller .. or even made an offer on this bike? ... 
... It's been on there for a long while ... Any opinions on value? ... 
Thanks, Rollo


----------



## stoney (Dec 7, 2017)

My guess is that no one has approached seller with an offer. I think the high asking $ scares everyone off. It is a very nice surviving bike though. They have been showing up lately. Value? My thought around $2K--$2200.00. Would look great cleaned up. Just my thoughts.


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 7, 2017)

Here's another....

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1950s-WEST...d=182379859923&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

Interesting buy it now price...


Mike


----------



## vincev (Dec 7, 2017)

I would value it around $2000.His price just is not worth making an offer.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 7, 2017)

vincev said:


> I would value it around $2000.His price just is not worth making an offer.





Love the grossly inflated price auctions....and I ALWAYS make an offer auctions like those..
.....but only at a fraction of the actual value.

Time to Inundate this Whackjob with 300-700 dollar offers...

Ready?  Set?
GO!!!!!!!!!



I call auctions like this clogged drains..... they clutter up eBay for no reason 
other than insane greed or stupidity...


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 8, 2017)

yes once upon a time I offered him 2000 and sent him a picture of mine that I paid 2000 for(nicer bike too) he said no sticking to his price ,he is here in Ohio too.


----------



## vincev (Dec 9, 2017)

These bikes have gone up a lot in the last few years.What would a girls original with headlight get now ??


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 10, 2017)

vincev said:


> These bikes have gone up a lot in the last few years.What would a girls original with headlight get now ??




I haven't seen one sell, but there's a mostly complete one with headlight on ebay for $1300 obo
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=263279508331


----------



## Rollo (Dec 10, 2017)

... Made an offer and was politely declined ...


----------



## vincev (Dec 10, 2017)

Rollo said:


> ... Made an offer and was politely declined ...



What did you offer ? I would offer probably $500 because it needs a $100 seat.Nowhere near $1300.Plus local pick up only.


----------



## stoney (Dec 10, 2017)

vincev said:


> What did you offer ? I would offer probably $500 because it needs a $100 seat.Nowhere near $1300.Plus local pick up only.




I think he was talking about the boy's bike that has been on Ebay


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 10, 2017)

Here you can buy 4 of them


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 10, 2017)

$5,800 is probably worth more than the cost of buying the Western Auto name from Sears at this point, sad to say.

It's a swell bike, nothing bad about it. You can't change minds, they must change themselves as my Anon friends told me.


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 15, 2017)

$1200-$1600 depending on condition of chrome.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Dec 15, 2017)

Rollo said:


> ... Made an offer and was politely declined ...




Me too


----------

